# BMW X3 e83 3.0D (2007 Facelift) - Replacing Timing Chain at 282K km - Need advice!



## Dimitry49 (11 mo ago)

As the title says, the timing chain on these M57 diesel engines is recommended to be replaced between 250K-300K km. I'm right in the upper range at 282K km. The service is expensive, and since many parts must come out, what is the best course of action to keep the engine healthy but not break my financial situation? 

- Is it recommended to also replace the crankshaft bearings or keep them stock?


----------

